

Ask HN: What other good mail providers are out there? - piers

Just read this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3581613<p>There were a couple of providers mentioned, but nothing seemed to stand out as being better than GMail.<p>I've been using GMail since (approximately) 2004 and I've not come across anything better. I need to be able to send email from my domain. I want decent spam filters. And a way to pick up email from my phone. And a decent UI.<p>Other than that it can be ad-supported (as long as the ads aren't too obtrusive) but I don't want to pay anything.<p>So what else is out there?<p>Edit: I started a new thread because the other one was about moving away from Google. I just wondered what else was out there.
======
andrewcooke
does this really need a separate thread?

anyway, as i said there, when i looked a while back, runbox seemed best -
<http://runbox.com> (screenshots - <http://www.runbox.com/features/email-
services/preview/>)

but if you are not concerned about privacy etc then i think gmail is the best
there is.

------
samarudge
Unfortunately the only real competitors are MS Exchange and Kerio, both
require your own hardware and are expensive to licence

------
bcl
This really doesn't need a new thread.

------
namidark
Zimbra is pretty nice

